# How to bill IUD that refuses to stay in



## heycodinglady (Apr 10, 2009)

One of our OB/GYN's attempted to place a Mirena and the darn thing wouldn't stay in.  The Mirena came from our Medical Assistance stockpile, but can we bill for an attempted placement with a 52 or 53 modifier or do we just bill out a level visit?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Sue Haile


----------



## PBrydon (Apr 14, 2009)

You can bill for the procedure 58300 with a 53 modifier and bill for the IUD as it is unusable.  You might check w/ your IUD rep as they might be able to provide a replacement.


----------



## heycodinglady (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you very much.  We'll give that a try.  We can contact our MA rep as I believe the IUD came from MA.

Thanks again.
Sue


----------

